# Ohio Fire Code vs NFPA 99



## Codegeek (Aug 17, 2012)

We have a dental office which will be storing and using oxygen as well as nitrous oxide.  The amount that will be stored/used on site is less than the tabular amounts in the code.  According to the Ohio Fire Code in Section 3006, if the amounts exceed those that are permitted, then a one-hour enclosure is required.  Since we are below the permitted amounts, my assumption is that the one-hour enclosure would not be required.

However, I'm being told by a medical gas supplier that the room still has to be one-hour rated due to NFPA 99 regardless of how much oxygen and nitrous oxide are used/stored.

Can someone help me with this?

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2012)

Well as for you, would apply your fire code

If the place has to meet other regulatory agencies, that is kind of in thier hands


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 17, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Well as for you, would apply your fire codeIf the place has to meet other regulatory agencies, that is kind of in thier hands


That was my thinking cda.  The Ohio Fire Code references NFPA 99 within the medical gas section of the code saying the piping system has to comply with NFPA 99 but that's about it.


----------



## Just John (Aug 20, 2012)

Permitted amount of oxidizing gas is 504 cubic feet - permitted amount is a lot less than MAQ. Are you sure you are under the permitted amount?


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 21, 2012)

The reference to permitted amount of this section and other sections of the code is a reference to operational or construction permits in chapter 1 of the IFC.

This is not the Maximum Allowable Quanity per Control Area Tables found in Chapter 27.


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm not finding where the permitted amount is noted.  Can Builder Bob or Just John help me out?  I've looked in 1301:7-7-40, is that where it's located as I'm seeing something in there about 250 cubic feet.

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2012)

do you know if these are going to be the small portable units or the five foot bottles piped to the exam rooms??

maybe 1500 cubic feet??              table 2703.1.1(1)???


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 21, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> do you know if these are going to be the small portable units or the five foot bottles piped to the exam rooms??


I've been given a cylinder size denoted with letters, which is approximately 7000 liters or 20 pounds.  Which if I did my math correct yields approximately 240 cubic feet.


----------



## Just John (Aug 21, 2012)

Permitted amount is in section 105.6.8 - oxydizing is 504 cubic feet. Most dental offices use have one oxygen cylinder in use and one for spare - this would give them under the permitted amount, but if nitrous oxide is added, one in use would put them over the permitted amount and they will have another cylinder for a spare. Usually they have 2 oxygen and 2 nitrous which puts them over and then must comply with 3006.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 21, 2012)

*Didn’t know if you wanted to see what 99 said??*



*NFPA 99, 2012*



11.3.1*   Storage for nonflammable gases equal to or greater than 85 m3 (3000 ft3) at STP shall comply with 5.1.3.3.2 and 5.1.3.3.3.



*5.1.3.3.2* Design and Construction.*   Locations for central supply systems and the storage of positive-pressure gases shall meet the following requirements: 



(1) They shall be constructed with access to move cylinders, equipment, and so forth, in and out of the location on hand trucks complying with 11.4.3.1.1.



(2) They shall be secured with lockable doors or gates or otherwise secured.



(3) If outdoors, they shall be provided with an enclosure (wall or fencing)  constructed of noncombustible materials with a minimum of two entry/exits.



(4) If indoors, they shall be constructed and use interior finishes of noncombustible or limited-combustible materials such that all walls, floors, ceilings, and doors are of a minimum 1-hour fire resistance rating.



(5) They shall be compliant with NFPA 70, National Electrical Code, for ordinary locations.



(6) They shall be heated by indirect means (e.g., steam, hot water) if heat is required.



(7) They shall be provided with racks, chains, or other fastenings to secure all cylinders from falling, whether connected, unconnected, full, or empty.



(8) *They shall be supplied with electrical power compliant with the requirements for essential electrical systems as described in Chapter 6.



(9) They shall have racks, shelves, and supports, where provided, constructed of noncombustible materials or limited-combustible materials.



(10) They shall protect electrical devices from physical damage.





*5.1.3.3.3  Ventilation.* 



*5.1.3.3.3.1 Venting of Relief Valves.*   Indoor supply systems shall have all relief valves vented per 5.1.3.5.6.1(4) through (9).







*5.1.3.3.3.2 Ventilation for Motor-Driven Equipment.*   The following source locations shall be adequately ventilated to prevent accumulation of heat: 



     (1) Medical air sources (see 5.1.3.6)



     (2) Medical–surgical vacuum sources (see 5.1.3.7)



     (3) Waste anesthetic gas disposal (WAGD) sources (see 5.1.3.8.1)



     (4) Instrument air sources (see 5.1.3.9)





11.3.2*   Storage for nonflammable gases greater than 8.5 m3 (300 ft3), but less than 85 m3 (3000 ft3), at STP shall comply with the requirements in 11.3.2.1 through 11.3.2.3. 



11.3.2.1    Storage locations shall be outdoors in an enclosure or within an enclosed interior space of noncombustible or limited-combustible construction, with doors (or gates outdoors) that can be secured against unauthorized entry.



11.3.2.2    Oxidizing gases, such as oxygen and nitrous oxide, shall not be stored with any flammable gas, liquid, or vapor.



11.3.2.3    Oxidizing gases such as oxygen and nitrous oxide shall be separated from combustibles or materials by one of the following: 





(1) Minimum distance of 6.1 m (20 ft)





(2) Minimum distance of 1.5 m (5 ft) if the entire storage location is protected by an automatic sprinkler system designed in accordance with NFPA 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems





(3) Enclosed cabinet of noncombustible construction having a minimum fire protection rating of 1/2 hour


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.airgas.com/content/details.aspx?id=7000000000243

http://www.airgas.com/content/details.aspx?id=7000000000234

http://www.tri-medinc.com/TM/page12.html#CylinderSpecs


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input!  I've explained it all to the project architect and have learned something new myself.


----------

